# Fata Drives



## dorsetknob (Jun 6, 2015)

My brother has just visited me amongst the conversation we had he mentioned he had six
HP hard drive s- 500 GB -all  FATA  interface
Now what he and i would like to know is what is needed and how to connect them for the desk top
they are Bare drives   no interface 
any idea's anyone


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2015)

fiber channel ATA combo?
http://www.infostor.com/index/artic...nts/editorial/sata-pata-fata-scsi-sas-fc.html
https://www.google.ch/search?q=FATA+interface&gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=Ct5yVYP5N8KBUZTGgIAL


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 9, 2015)

I have never heard of FATA. To Google!


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 9, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have never heard of FATA. To Google!


I didnt come up with nothing on google.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 9, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have never heard of FATA. To Google!





yotano211 said:


> I didnt come up with nothing on google



Then your the wrong people to try and answer my question
thank you


*@GreiverBlade *
Thanks for those links including the "" Google one"" unfortunatly its not alot of help


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 9, 2015)

Well you could get an fiber channel host bus adapter, but they might not be as easy to find these days


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 9, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Then your the wrong people to try and answer my question
> thank you
> 
> 
> ...


Or they could do the same research you should be doing.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 9, 2015)

I have no idea so I am not going to say anything.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Or they could do the same research you should be doing.


or the one that i did ... since the description of what it was, was found within less than 10sec by google'ing "FATA Interface" 

altho i always read FATASS interface ...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 9, 2015)

I have done some research
FATA is simply the low cost ATA or SATA disk drive equipped with a small external converter, that changes the interface to Fibre Channel
these drives have a 40-pin "SCA-2" disk connector on the hard disk but lack the small external converter, that changes the interface to Fibre Channel

the Drives are Brand new and it seems such a waste to not be able to use them


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 9, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> I have done some research
> FATA is simply the low cost ATA or SATA disk drive equipped with a small external converter, that changes the interface to Fibre Channel
> these drives lack the small external converter, that changes the interface to Fibre Channel
> the Drives are Brand new and it seems such a waste to not be able to use them


pics?


----------



## Disparia (Jun 9, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> I have done some research
> FATA is simply the low cost ATA or SATA disk drive equipped with a small external converter, that changes the interface to Fibre Channel
> these drives lack the small external converter, that changes the interface to Fibre Channel
> the Drives are Brand new and it seems such a waste to not be able to use them



So what are you waiting for? Hook them up and see if it works.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 9, 2015)

Would that i could but i cannot because 


dorsetknob said:


> these drives have a 40-pin "SCA-2" disk connector on the hard disk but lack the small external converter, that changes the interface to Fibre Channel



  I have no way of connecting these drives as all they have is the SCA2 connector

NO small external converter, that changes the interface to Fibre Channel and no interface for fibre to Pc


----------



## Disparia (Jun 9, 2015)

Those FATA adapters just plugged into standard ATA and SATA drives and provided a Fibre interface. That's why if you were lacking the adapter you could just plug them in. Since it's SCA-2 (which was not there when I posted) they're more than likely SCSI or Fibre drives.







Of course, being HP branded they could have used a traditionally SCSI/Fibre interface in a proprietary way. Pics would go a long way in helping us here! It's not like FATA stayed around for long (SAS was just around the corner)


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 9, 2015)

This is best pic i can find online showing port on the hard drive
Port is SCA 2

Ignore the card in front of the drive


----------

